# old fishing lures



## newcar16 (Dec 27, 2011)

does anyone remember these lures?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 27, 2011)

Top one is a Creek Chub Pikie - they still make that lure as well as lots of knock offs

Bottom one I need a better photo or view


----------



## bulldog (Dec 27, 2011)

Old lures facinate me. I have been wanting to start a collection for some time.


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 28, 2011)

newcar16 said:


> does anyone remember these lures?



Bottom one is a hellbender

Tim


----------



## newcar16 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I bought them 35 years ago and somehow managed to hang on to them all these years. I'm sure there not worth anything but it's cool just to have stuff you bought as a kid


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 30, 2011)

I want to say the bottom one is made by Heddon?


----------



## chuckwagon (Jan 9, 2012)

earl60446 said:


> newcar16 said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone remember these lures?
> ...





That's uhh big TEN FOUR, Tim!! The Hellbender was made right here in my hometown of Sherman, Texas by WHOPPER STOPPER! :beer:


----------



## HOUSE (Jan 9, 2012)

I inherited all of my grandpa's old lures and found some interesting ones. Anyone ever seen this guy before? It's like an old leather swimbait. 







Here are some of the others, including a Pikie of my own and a Lazie-Ike:


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 31, 2012)

Those 2 on the left are johnson silver minnows, still sold.
3 on top right are daredevles, good for pike as are the silver minnows
Bottom second from left is a lazy ike
Big one near right with propellor front and rear is a injured minnow, tricky to fish as many times you will see the splash and attack of a pike and they will miss the lure altogether but you still set the hook because of all the action. Thats when the 3 treble hook big sucker comes flying thru the air right at your head. Keeps your fishing pards on edge too.
Tim


----------



## richg99 (Jan 31, 2012)

Started a collection many years ago. Posted it on a board in my office. When customers came in, if they admired the board...I asked them to bring a lure in the next time they came. Many did. Here are a few. R


----------



## fender66 (Feb 1, 2012)

bulldog said:


> Old lures facinate me. I have been wanting to start a collection for some time.



You and me both! I already have a few that I've collected. Nothing really special...just cool.


----------



## heavyduty (Feb 6, 2012)

Big one near right with propellor front and rear is a injured minnow, tricky to fish as many times you will see the splash and attack of a pike and they will miss the lure altogether but you still set the hook because of all the action. Thats when the 3 treble hook big sucker comes flying thru the air right at your head. Keeps your fishing pards on edge too.
Tim[/quote]

:LOL2: :LOL2: I'm still laughing!!! Been there, done that!!!


----------

